# This or that!



## knightriderA4 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got this game from another Forum I'm a member of. They've got over 2,000 replies for it. It's pretty fun to read then be part of. Nice and easy...
Rules: 
- Answer the question posted by the previous person, and then ask a question of your own... so on and so on... 
- All questions must be in the form: Option A or Option B (i.e. This or That...) 
- No discussions or debates, only Questions and Answers... keep it brief. 
- First person to reply to a question gets dibs on asking the next question. 
- A thread may go:
Coca Cola or Pepsi?
Pepsi.
Chromies or Mags?
Mags.
VB or Fosters?
etc etc etc
- Have fun.
My Question:
Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (knightriderA4)*

Blonde 
Thread Locked or Thread not locked?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (GZero)*

Thread off topic.








-Tim


----------



## STL Silver Bullit (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (SilverSLC)*

I'll go with locked.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (STL Silver Bullit)*

Which mod will lock it?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

[email protected]
locked on 1 page or 2?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

Locked on page one. 
Today or tomorrow?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

at the rate stuff goes on in here tomorrow


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

Before 20 posts or after?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

ON the 20th post.
Will he make a comment or just plain ole' lock it?
-Tim


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (SilverSLC)*

He'll comment on it.
Will it follow the rules of the game or just be a simple 'stop it' reply?


[Modified by jerk, 10:45 AM 4-17-2003]


----------



## STL Silver Bullit (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (SilverSLC)*

I betting he will make a comment because we keep adding more stipulations.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (jerk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Will it follow the rules of the game or just be a simple 'stop it' reply?[HR][/HR]​He'll follow the rules.
Will he use ->







?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

Redhead


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_Me)*

Don't forget the *or* Silly.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (jerk)*

Ack crap.
Okay.
Will he use







or







?


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

He'll use







, but more likely








Do you like tall sheep or short sheep?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (jerk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]He'll use







, but more likely








Do you like tall sheep or short sheep?







[HR][/HR]​I don't think it matters, he has tons of gloves with velcro on it, and a few pairs of gum boots to stick the legs in


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (VWVancouver)*








->vwvancouver.
Short sheep








Do you prefer hairy cats or shaved cats


----------



## Mr_Mollari (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (knightriderA4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got this game from another Forum I'm a member of. They've got over 2,000 replies for it. It's pretty fun to read then be part of. Nice and easy...[HR][/HR]​


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (knightriderA4)*

shaved cats

butterfly knife or switch blade?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

butterfly knife 
Top or bottom?


----------



## J.Ro (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

Bottom.
Left or right?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (jerk)*

Left!
Boxers or briefs


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

Boxers!
The essential Q: Audi or BMW?


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

Audi, even though I've owned more VW's.....I must be getting old.
Cats or dogs?


----------



## TresserGirl (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Boxers!
The essential Q: Audi or BMW?







[HR][/HR]​Do we here even have to answer that?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (TresserGirl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Do we here even have to answer that?







[HR][/HR]​That's why I put in the rolleyes!


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

Cats
Jager or Vodka?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (GZero)*

Jäger
Coffe or tea?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

Tea
Coke or pepsi?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

Pepsi.
Fast or slow?


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (sirhc)*








Fast, very fast. 

Fight or Flee


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: This or that! (GZero)*

Fight
FWD or AWD?


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Coupe-20v)*

awd!
more hp or more torque?
GT


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (GT_GREG)*

More HP!
Black or white?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (GT_GREG)*

White (the color of the 91' 200 I'm trying to buy)...
2 or 4 door?
(btw, torque is way more fun than hp)


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (sirhc)*

4 door(who says 4 doors cant handle)
misfits or danzig?


----------



## knightriderA4 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

misfitz

mary kate or ashley?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (knightriderA4)*

both








Turbo or supercharger?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]both








Turbo or supercharger?[HR][/HR]​
hehe both
turbo

barqs or mug


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

mug








sex *or* another mod for your car?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Coupe-20v)*

Sex








Diesel or gas engine?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

gas motor

scirocco or golf?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

Scirocco
SportQuattro or Evo VI?


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Senna4Life)*

Sport Quattro
Back seat or hood?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (GZero)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sport Quattro
Back seat or hood?







[HR][/HR]​can i argue that there isnt much room in an audi and i dont wanna dent my hood, ide say in her dads van

chicken ramen or oreiental?


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
can i argue that there isnt much room in an audi and i dont wanna dent my hood, ide say in her dads van
[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Chicken

Straight or Curvy roads?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (GZero)*

Curvy Roads.
Tennis shoes or sandals?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

tennis shoes(my chuck taylors) i like rawkin old skool
lakeside or riverside or countryside


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

Countryside! Better rally roads up there















or soda?


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*
















Alpine or Pioneer


----------



## vwdriver69 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Coupe-20v)*

Alpine
Homer Simpson or G. Bush Sr.?
"That guys louder then World War II!"


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (vwdriver69)*

Homer Simpson








Tubocharged or Normally aspirated?


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

tuuurbo.. waaaaaaaaaaaaaa psh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa psh. haha

fart exhast or strait pipes?

gt


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (GT_GREG)*

Straight pipes!
Coffe can or Bubb's whistle tip?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

Whistle tips Woooooo Wooooooo








16's or 17's?


----------



## STL Silver Bullit (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

Neither. 18"s or nothing







.
Manual or DSG?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (STL Silver Bullit)*

Manual!
With ABS or without?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

without








5 cylinder 20vT or 4 cyl 20vT?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Senna4Life)*

Nothing can beat the almighty 1.8T 20V... Except the 2.2T 20V






















Britney or Christina?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

Britney.
Tan lines or no tan lines?


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

No tan lines.
Audi or VW


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (GZero)*

Audi
A4 or A6?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

A6
TT 3.2 or R32?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

TT 3.2!
Goodyear or Dunlop?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

quote:[HR][/HR]TT 3.2!
Goodyear or Dunlop?[HR][/HR]​Dunlop
Moist or merely dry?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (VWVancouver)*

ummmmm mmmoist?

rally orpikes peak


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

Pikes Peak in an S1!
5K turbo (no quattro) 5K quattro (no turbo)?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Senna4Life)*

5k turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *need the turbo*
neuspeed dot com or nudespeed dot com
you cant say www.************* http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


[Modified by MFZERO, 11:35 PM 4-22-2003]


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

nudespeed








(never been but sounds cool)

4k turbo(no quat) or 4kq(no turbo)


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

4kq(no turbo)
Sport quatto *or* Sport Turbo Quattro


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (tonydule)*

Sport trubo quattro








Convertible or coupe?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

Convertible
5kt (no q) in summer or 5kq (no t) in winter?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

5kt (I guess, if those are the only 2 choices)...
1986 Commemerative Edition or 1987 Special Build?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

for te other one. 5kq in winter
















ide say special buld for the ng motor


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

Yep, 87 SE
Sport-q S1 PP or IMSA 90q?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

Sport-q S1 PP 
S2 or S3?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

S2. No doubt. Best Audi engine ever. Also, better looking, IMO.
APR StgIII A4, or chipped biturbo S4?
-Tim


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (SilverSLC)*

APR StgIII A4, the 2.7TT is WAY to unreliable)...
A4 or S3?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

S3
Sedan or Avant?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

Avant. There's nothing like a FAST wagon to beat up the rich kids








2001 S6 Avant or 2001 S8 Sedan?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

S8... no contest.








Big car or small car (as a daily driver)?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (sirhc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Big car or small car (as a daily driver)?[HR][/HR]​That's not a fair question








But if I had to choose just one...I'd say small car








Leather Seats or cloth seats?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

Leather
Wood trim or Carbon Fiber?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Senna4Life)*

Carbon!
Porsche 993 (last aircooled, old body 911) or 996 (first watercooled, new bodystyle 911)?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

996 (C4S to be specific).
As much as I love the 993, a newer Porsche is always a better Porsche!
Touareg or Cayenne?
-Tim


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (SilverSLC)*

Touareg with the diesel!
Body colour wheels or chrome


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

Neither, I'd rather roll on my rotors than have iether of those.
charcoal or bronze (window tint)?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

Nether!
BBS or Fiske?
-Tim


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (SilverSLC)*

BBS
PS2 or X-Box?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

um, x-box! (I have never played either







)
Leather clad steering wheel or wood wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

Leather!
(Unless it's in a car that REALLY deserves a wood wheel)
Ferrari or Lamborghini?
-Tim


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (SilverSLC)*

ferrari

stick or auto or tip


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

stick fo sheezy
200hp turbo or 200hp n/a?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (WhiteG60)*

200 hp turbo
k26 or k24??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

K24, ot what about a K4
Haldex or Torsen?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

Torsen
A8 or A8L?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (WhiteG60)*

S8
Torsen or Old Skool locking center dif?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

Old skool locking diff!
Urq 20VT or S2 20VT?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

20VT UrQ
OT: Per, have you seen all the haldex vs Torsen stuff on the q-list today?








90qT or 200qT?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

Yeah, I've seen it. I think they're really head-in-butt over there, because they still think rally when they think of Haldex-quattro/4-motion.








Btw, 200qT!
80/90 Cabrio, A4 Cabrio or TT Roadster?


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

80/90 cabrio







(there is something about this car...







)
scirocco or corrado?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Coupe-20v)*

Corrado!!!
SLC, or G60?








-Tim


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (SilverSLC)*

SLC, that's VR6 right? If so, VR6
Rap or Rock?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (SilverSLC)*

punk/metal/rock

pen or pencil?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

pencil
chinese or pizza?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

Pizza!
S2 or (ur)S4?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (nuugen)*

S2
Import or Domestic?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (nuugen)*

S2, sedan preferably, Avant 2nd choice, Coupe 3rd. They're way faster than the UrS4
Audi A2 or MB A-class? (Like it's something to consider














)


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

Imported A2?








84' UrQ or 91' 20v 200?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (sirhc)*

'84 UrQ








Pikes Peak Rally car or Pikes Peak concept car?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

pp rally
wrx or evo7


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (the tankman cometh)*

if by wrx you mean the new STI then wrx it is, if not then give me the Lan-Evo
Evo 7 or Evo 5??


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (MFZERO)*

EVO V and VI!
Corvette or Viper?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (Senna4Life)*

Viper.
Horch or Audi name


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: This or that! (Coupe-20v)*

Audi
200TQ or V8Q?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (duandcc)*

V8q Sport 4.2/6-speed








73 Audi 80/Fox or 73 VW Passat/Dasher?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

73 Audi Fox








Ghia or Beetle convertible?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (Silly_me)*

Beetle convertible.
Michele Mouton (ex Audi works rally driver) or Jutta Kleinschmidt (current VW works desert rally driver)?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (PerL)*

hmm... only seen Michele (and she was looking good in the day...) so I pick her.
2.2l 20vt or 2.7 tt?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: This or that! (blkaudicq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkaudicq* »_hmm... only seen Michele (and she was looking good in the day...) so I pick her.

Jutta looks like she could kick some serious ass







She has arms like a gorilla








2.7 tt
5 speed manual or 6 speed tiptronic?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This or that! (blkaudicq)*

EDIT: 5 Sp Manual
2.2 20vT over all....
AOL or MSN?


_Modified by Senna4Life at 11:00 AM 4-28-2003_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: This or that! (blkaudicq)*

Well, Michele still looks good, despite being in her late 40's, while Jutta doesnt look quite that good.....
Anyways, back on topic, 2.2 20VT of course!
A6 4.2q or Passat W8 4mo?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

A6 4.2....quattro over all
S4 or M3?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*

S4!
A4 or 325/8?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

A4...I'm all about Audis...
Type 44 or Type 85?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*

Type 44's got power: 20vt....215hp stock, V8....240hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif \
More potential for the 20vt thou









20vt vs V8


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (tonydule)*

well the v8 would have more tourqe
jackie chan or jet lee


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Chan
Taco Bell or Burger King?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (GZero)*

Burger king.







or


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

vorsprung durch tecknik, of course!!
S3q or S8??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (nuugen)*

S8,
Late V8q or early A8?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Late V8, hopefully a manual
cq20v or 90 20v sedan?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

CQ 20V
(Type 44) quad lights or "aero" lights?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*

aero lights.
Toureg or Allroad?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

Touareg!!
Let's see...
S3 or R32?
-Tim


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*

R32
Snow or rain?


----------



## STL Silver Bullit (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Snow.
17" or 18" rims?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (STL Silver Bullit)*

17"
White fogs or Yellow fogs?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

White fogs (put in yellow bulbs if you want yellow light)
On your Audi: Stock or black tail lights?


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*

Stock.
Creamy or Chunky?


_Modified by Grimnebulin at 10:52 AM 4-29-2003_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

Black
Q45 or LS400 (or 3.5TL)?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Q45
Solid rottors or cross drilled?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

cross drilled
rwd or awd?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

AWD.
Brembo, or Stoptech?
-Tim


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*

Brembo
Mintex or Ferrodo?


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

Mintex.
Recaro or Sparco?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*

Recaro.
Although the only recaro OR sparco seats I've ever been in were the ones in my old Corrado.
Let's see...
Scirocco I or Scirocco II?
-Tim


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*

Racaro
Sedan or wagon?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*

Rocco II and Sedan








Sunroof or moonroof?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

moonroof
cloth or leather?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

Cloth.
Cheese or Pastrami?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (sirhc)*

Cheese fo sheez...
225hp 1.8t or 3.2L VR6


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

3.2L VR6.
The Ring or Ringu?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (jerk)*

The ring....
coilovers, or lowering springs/shocks


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (nuugen)*

Coilover







]
Dahlback Golf RSI or R32


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (tonydule)*

dahlbeck golf
for drifting manuvers dirt or snow?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Snow.
Michelin or Goodyear?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

michelin. no goodslip for me
ktten or ppuppies?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

kitten
S4 2.7TT or S4 V8?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

S4 2.7 TT
Rallying or track racing?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

S4 V8
S3 20v(4cyl) Turbo or Coupe Quattro 20V Turbo(5cyl)


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Ralley Racing on dirt.
Cq20VT (although it never existed, unless your talking about the S2).
1.8T (20v) or 2.0T (16 valve)?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (duandcc)*

2.0T
Wood steering wheel or leather wrapped?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

leather wrapped
abs, no abs?


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

ABS all the way








Which 20v turbo:
Audi 20v Turbo 5 cylinder or VW/Audi 1.8T 20v


_Modified by 4RCD3S4 at 11:07 AM 4-30-2003_


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*

20vt 5cyl, no question!!
Manual or power windows?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

Power windows
WRX STi or Sport quattro?










_Modified by PerL at 7:48 PM 4-30-2003_


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

Sport Quattro!
Open air element or modified stock airbox with ducting?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

Modified stock box.
R12 or R134?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (VWVancouver)*

R134







.............R12 is too expensive
VW 1.8T or Audi 1.8T


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (tonydule)*

VAG 1.8T







(Really, there's no difference!)
Synthetic or mineral motor oil?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

synthetic







(saying mineral oil sounds like saying spring oil







)
A night at a pub with fabulous people or working on your car alone to install goodies?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

working on my car, I don't like people....









twisty backroads or open highway


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

twisty DIRT backroads!
hos or bros?


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*

Ho's bro








nogaro or imola?


----------



## sirdUbsalot (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (2lowA4)*

nogaro
Guiness or Harp's?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (sirdUbsalot)*

guiness....
lago metallic, or gobi beige


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (nuugen)*

lagro or w/e

single track or downhill


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Singletrack.
944 Turbo or 924 Turbo?
-Tim


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

dino for older engines, synthetic for new.
4000q or 5000Tq?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*

944 turbo and 4000!
Guards red or Tornado red?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

Guards red!
Nimbus Grey or Seal Grey?
-Tim


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*

Seal grey
windows down, no a/c; a/c windows up; or a/c and windows down (is 3 cheating??)


----------



## Drozdila (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

Windows up and no a/c. Makes you go faster.








Fast and easy or slow and hard?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Drozdila)*

Fast and easy
MTM or Dahlbäck to tune your Audi?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Dahlback, especially after seeing their sport Quattro!!!
hydrolic or cable clutch?


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

Hydraulic.
UrS4/S6 or A6 2.7T (The A6 2.7 is the logical successor to the UrS4/S6, IMHO)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*

Ur S6
Phaeton or new A8? (both as 4.2 V8)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

New A8.
I just like it better.
B3 Passat or B4 Passat?
-Tim


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*

B4
RS2 or RS4?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

RS4
Comfortable supportive seat or Grip you like mad care less about comfort seats?


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

Mad Grippy seats








Mk1 GTI or Mk2 GTI?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*

Mk2 GTI G60







(yup, I've driven a real one







)
VW Sharan 1.8T or Dodge Caravan turbo?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

wtf is a vw sharon?
i saw vw cuz i hate dodge caravans

skiing or snowboards


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Skiing.
and it's Shar*a*n, not Sharon. It's VW/Ford's Euro-market minivan. Look here
Pizza or Pasta?


----------



## BlindingWhiteGLI (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Pasta.
8 Track or .45's?


_Modified by BlindingWhiteGLI at 6:38 AM 5-2-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (BlindingWhiteGLI)*

.45 - preferably out of my HK USP Tactical.... oh... wait... _those_ .45's...







Then I guess still .45s. Had an 8 track player as a kid... hated it.
Audi 80 or Audi 90?
-Tim


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (SilverSLC)*

Audi 90
Open-diff or Torsen quattro?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Torsen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
S1 rally or sport q??


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (nuugen)*

Sport q - it's street legal (at least over here)
G60 or 1.8T?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

1.8T...the G in G60 is for grenade...








Oversteer or Understeer?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Understeer - in a quattro it can be turned into oversteer








S8 - silver or polished?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

Polished! (Does Audi offer the A8 in polished?)
IRS or live rear axel?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Audi doesnt offer that, but MTM will be more than happy to do it for you (if you provide enough $$$)
IRS axle
Whisky or Cognac?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

Whiskey (single malt scotch, at least 12 years old please)
margaritas with or without salt?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

neither, cuz i don't drink
Intel or AMD?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

AMD
Bosch or Hitachi Fuel Injection?


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

Bosch - definitly
Torsen or Haldex?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Orjan)*

We're going in circles now. That's been asked.
Torsen (but I'd rather have old skool lockers)
sailboat or power?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

POWERboat








4-wheeler or dirt bike?


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

4 wheeler
Sport bike: R6 or CBR600RR?


----------



## sirdUbsalot (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Orjan)*

CBR600RR
Matrix or Lord of the Rings?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (sirdUbsalot)*

Matrix no questions.
Ducati or Triumph?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Ducati!








Gr.B or WRC rally?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

Group B (addicted







)
LeMans sports car or F1?


_Modified by Silly_me at 2:10 PM 5-2-2003_


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

LeMans!
SBK or MotoGP?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Orjan)*

MotoGP?
....
RUF "Yellow Bird", Or RUF CTR 2??


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (nuugen)*

RUF CTR 2
Spiderman or The Incredible Hulk??


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Hulk Smash








WRC or NASCAR


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (tonydule)*

WRC








Soccer or Basketball?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*

Basketball
Seat or Skoda to come to USA?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*

ok first off the yellow bird from preivious post its lighter and is way cooler lookingthan a ctr2

soccer

texas chainsaw massacre







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or house of 1000 corpses


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*









1981 CGT or 1981 4k 5+5?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_








1981 CGT or 1981 4k 5+5?


hahaha i love that smiley,
um definately the 81 5+5 wernt they only made one year?

king of the hill or simpsons


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

King of the Hill.
(Yes, the 5+5 was a 1 year car, had one, sold it as a teen, would give my left nut to science to get it back)
S2 or UrQ 20VT?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (duandcc)*

URQ
A good looking dead on balls reliable car or an ugly breaks often fast as hell car?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

the good-looking reliable car (that you mod the crap out of to MAKE it fast







)
BOV: vent to atmosphere or re-route to intake??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (nuugen)*

It's not a BOV if it is rerouted, it's a DV. BOVs work best with MAP sensor systems, DVs are best with MAF systems. it's really not a prefrence thing, it's what works with the design of your car.








Black or white ?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Black
Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

black interior, black exterior, unless it is pearl white (I love pearl white Audis)








Heres a different one:
pay higher gas prices and have an "American Autobahn" or keep everything the same?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

definitely pay higher prices and get an autobahn!!!
A4 2.8 30v or A4 1.8t??


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (nuugen)*

1.8t
5 cyl 20v turbo or 4 cyl 20v turbo?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (MyAudiGoFast)*

As been replied a few times already in this thread, 5-cyl 20VT








Mustang or Camaro?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Mustang...
"Nardo" W12, or F-40??


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

quote** it's really not a prefrence thing, it's what works with the design of your car. **
Yes I know how bovs and dv's work, but some people don't mind the car stalling, as long as you get the uber-







whoooooosh








itb's, or log-style intake w/frt-mt tb ??


_Modified by nuugen at 12:14 AM 5-6-2003_


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (nuugen)*

W12
STEYR PUCH Pinzgauer or Volkswagen Itlis


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (tonydule)*

I'll go with the VW Iltis.
Hummer or Lambo LM002?


_Modified by PerL at 12:46 PM 5-6-2003_


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

For the question missed above: StarWars








For the last question Lambo LM002 (in black...such evil).
How about the Nardo or the Audi Spyder?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

Nardo
914 or 924? (924 is close to Audi







)


----------



## vwdriver69 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

924
Ferrari or Lamborghini?


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (vwdriver69)*

Ferrari.
Would you rather suck your own crap to a spike and stab yourself with it, or use you tongue to clean the machine used for colonoscopies?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (vwdriver69)*

I prefer horse over bull, thank you








Ummm what can I ask now...








Yeah!
No?
Ahh, got it!








Audi A2 1.2 TDI or VW Lupo 3L (both capable of 85 mpg)


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

im gonna go with the audi. both cars imo are ugly but hell im stayin with the 4 rings

mouse or joystick


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

I choose joystick.....good for pc games








Now how about
Eyeglasses or contacts


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (tonydule)*

Eyeglasses








Use the "Cool car" all year *or* Cool car + winter beater?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Orjan)*

Well, as you surely know, Ørjan, many of us up here cant afford to have a dedicated winter beater so I'd say cool car all year. Just get a quattro!








LP or CD?


----------



## KONIDAWG (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

lp!
now, Dj or jukebox?


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (KONIDAWG)*

mos definately a dj
wrc rally or the touring car championship???


----------



## sirdUbsalot (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (MyAudiGoFast)*

WRC
Pep Boys or EIP?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (sirdUbsalot)*

EIP

but you should have said 
EIP or Motodyne??


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Motodyne...it rolls off the tongue better.
Moose, or Bear?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (idrivequattro)*

beware of Motodyne
Bear

OZ or BBS


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

BBS
6 sp or tiptronic?


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*

6-speed! I got one already








Oettinger or ABT?


----------



## Cusker (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (Orjan)*

Definitely ABT....they freakin rule

Molson or Labatt Blue?


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (Cusker)*








_American beer is like making love in a canoe, it's f***ing close to water_








Molson...
UrS4 or UrS6?


----------



## KONIDAWG (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (Orjan)*

urs4 by far
colt 45 or st. Ides?


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Colt 45*

Colt 45








Humping gophers, or thumping gerbils?










_Modified by Volkswagenut at 6:32 AM 5-8-2003_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Colt 45 (Volkswagenut)*

I can't belive you guys drink that crap.
Neither.
Speed Metal or Techno/Trance/Euro Pop?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Colt 45 (duandcc)*

Techno etc.
Cappucino or Latte?


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Colt 45 (PerL)*

cappuccino, only if it is made at Peets'
Jumbo Hot Mexicali Sunflower seeds, or David Hot Salsa Sunflower seeds?


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Colt 45 (idrivequattro)*

Jumbo Hot Mexicali Sunflower seeds








Yugo or Lada?










_Modified by 4RCD3S4 at 2:02 PM 5-8-2003_


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Colt 45 (4RCD3S4)*

Yugo
Is this the longest thread in VW vortex history or not?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Colt 45 (yumyjagermiester)*

Not!(maybe here in General Audi tho







)

Pretzel rods or normal pretzels??


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Colt 45 (MFZERO)*

normal pretzel (they can scoop more mustard or cottage cheese)
Jenga or Trivial Pursuit?


----------



## vwdriver69 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Colt 45 (idrivequattro)*

Jenga!
Ford, Chevy or Dodge?


----------



## Cusker (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Colt 45 (vwdriver69)*

Dodge Viper for sure! even though ford has the mustang (obviously the old school 5.0)
Sprint PCS or Cingular or Verizon


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Colt 45 (Cusker)*

Sprint PCS.
Dolphin or Tuna?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Colt 45 (idrivequattro)*

Dolphin








Orange backlit gauges or blue backlit gauges?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Colt 45 (Silly_me)*

Bue of course!!
Air-to-Air or Air-to-Liquid IC??


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Colt 45 (nuugen)*

Air-to-Liquid
Turbo Tax, or CPA?


----------



## KONIDAWG (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Colt 45 (idrivequattro)*

turbo tax?
40oz. or double duce?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

40 oz...
Sprite or 7Up?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*

7up
Studded or studless snow tires?


----------



## Cusker (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*

Definitely studless.....they prove to be much more fun in the snow!
Hockey or Basketball?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Cusker)*

As i am in CaNaDa, so i Choose *hockey* 

Would you prefer your ride to looke like
a *sleeper* or *heavily modified*


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: (tonydule)*

I'll take a heavily modified sleeper please.








As a daily driver... a 91' 200 20v turbo quattro or 84' urq?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (sirhc)*

The 20v.
Hyndai or Kia?


----------



## JoeJetta91 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Kia
plastic or paper?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (JoeJetta91)*

Plastic
RS4 or RS6?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

RS6








Volvo or Saab?


----------



## KONIDAWG (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

volvo
salvage or rebuild?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (KONIDAWG)*

Rebuild (easier to resell







)
Body on frame off road truck or unibody?


----------



## spd rcr golf (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

unibody
pepsi or coke?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

Coke baby!
CD-R or CD-RW? (for Music hehehe)


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*

CD-R, who has time to erase and re-record anyways??
Leather or Cloth??


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (nuugen)*

For car seats, leather!
Old Beetle or New Beetle?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

Old beetle








Oval or rectangle rear window?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

Rectangle window (I have two)
1.8T 150hp or 1.9TDI 150hp?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

1.9 TDI
K04 or GT-25??


----------



## spd rcr golf (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

KO4
new beetle conv. or cabrio?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (spd rcr golf)*

Bettle conv? YUCK! Cabrio fo sho.
Rally or Grand Prix?


----------



## Richard Hurts (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Rally
APR or GIAC?


----------



## spd rcr golf (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Hurts)*

GIAC
WRX or Evo


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

Evo (if I have to choose...but I hate both...)
Cheese, Pepperoni, or Combo Pizza?


_Modified by Grimnebulin at 3:47 PM 5-21-2003_


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Grimnebulin)*

cheese
brunett or redhead
i pick readhead


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Redhead








*I don't think you can answer you own question man







*


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

But you're supposed to ask another......
I'll do it for you:
Quality vs. Quantity


----------



## Cusker (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Definitely quality......although quantity never hurt anyone
Shaved or Trimmed?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (Cusker)*

Shaved!
AWP 1.8t or 24v vr6


----------



## spd rcr golf (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (germanrox)*

1.8t
Saturn or Mercury (the cars)


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

I'd say Saturn...(Mercury = Ford lol)
Audi....vs....VW


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (Senna4Life)*

AUDI! Its just better in every way







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Engine mods vs. suspensions mods?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Suspension mods! It's cooler to maintain speed in curves than just going fast straight forward!
Aluminium or CF dash trim?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: (PerL)*

Aluminium !
T or A?


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sirhc)*

T

Tatoos or Piercings?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (GZero)*

Piercings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
skinny or voluptous??


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (nuugen)*

Voluptous
Short or long hair (on girl's head)?


----------



## Cusker (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*

Hair that is on the longer side, only to match mine!
C or D?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (Cusker)*

D 
black or white


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (germanrox)*

brown








aggressive or shy??


----------

